# Frozen upc dvr box



## rabbits (3 Feb 2009)

Hi,

Before I go and sit for hours waiting on UPC/NTL would anyone have any idea what is up with my DVR box (have it about 6 months).  I never plug it out, I turn it off to standby using the remote so the time is always displayed.  Most days when I get home and press the UPC button on the remote, nothing happens.  The clock ticks away merrily but the box itself won't turn on.  The remote itself seems fine as it still controls the tv. 

When the box gets like this, the only option is to unplug it and plug it back in.  Then once it starts up, all is fine.  Anyone any ideas?

....sometimes the OK button on the box is glowing red but not other times, I dont' know why.  Is it supposed to be glowing?


----------



## gipimann (3 Feb 2009)

This is a fairly regular occurrence with sky+ boxes, and that's the solution given in the Sky manual - plug it out, wait 30 seconds or so and plug it in again!


----------



## rabbits (4 Feb 2009)

Really?  So having to power it down completely nearly every day is normal?  Thats mad Ted!


----------



## mik_da_man (4 Feb 2009)

Yep it'll save you in electricty bills too 
The can release some updates and if the system is not shut down it wont update and prob won't work.


----------



## rabbits (4 Feb 2009)

Will have to plug it in somewhere handier so.  There isn't a proper on/off button on the box so you have to unplug it at the wall or reach into the back of the cabinet to pull out the power cord to power cycle it.  

The thing about powering it off at night/during the day regularly is then missing out on the updates as they are sent and also not being able to use the box for recording programmes.


----------



## Crunchie (4 Feb 2009)

rabbits said:


> Really?  So having to power it down completely nearly every day is normal?  Thats mad Ted!



Every day isn't normal. I have a UPC DVR and at most I'd have to unplug it once every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## mik_da_man (9 Feb 2009)

rabbits said:


> Will have to plug it in somewhere handier so


 
Get a set of remote sockets - one of my favourite inventions


----------



## alaskaonline (9 Feb 2009)

i use remote sockets and it's the best way. as previous poster stated you also save energy. 
i once had a freezing problem and when i called ntl they said to me, that they reboot their system every now and then, like you do with a pc, so if you have yours on standby, you miss out on this reboot which in turns explains the freezing...that was their explaination and to me, it kinda makes sense.


----------



## kmor (20 Feb 2012)

UPC dvr boxes are basically, a computer - power supply, CPU, sound card, video driver, and hard disk drive. Unfortunately, they do not include heatsinks / cooling fans or any way to disapate the heat generated by the CPU and/or the hard disk. As a result, these items overheat and lock. The best way to keep your UPC box running (and not locking) is to add a pair of small (2 inch tall) fans, one on either side of the box to force cool air from left to right.


----------

